# FLOTUS Melania Trump und ihre scharfen Raketen 5x



## Etzel (3 März 2018)

Das war's. Nordkorea hat keine Chance mehr.

"Gestatten, meine neuen Einsatzwaffen!"


----------



## Chamser81 (3 März 2018)

Die First Lady ist aber auch geil!

Danke


----------



## Omi (3 März 2018)

im gegensatz zu "unserer" First lady sieht die melania 1000x mal besser aus


----------



## Padderson (3 März 2018)

und Putins angebliche Superwaffe sieht auch langweilig aus


----------



## Omi (4 März 2018)

Ja aber Putins Superwaffe ist ja keine Frau, kann aber auch viel Schaden anrichten


----------



## weazel32 (4 März 2018)

Das sagt vieles aus...Melania und ihre Superwaffen


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 März 2018)

Melania hat sehr göttliche Brüste.


----------



## skater07 (6 März 2018)

und Donald hat immer den Koffer dabei ...


----------



## Tittelelli (6 März 2018)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Melania hat sehr göttliche Brüste.



wisch Dir den Sabber ab


----------



## Punisher (8 März 2018)

suuuuuper heiss


----------



## ThomasBr99 (19 Jan. 2021)

Volle Granate, Granate, Granate, Granate, Renate


----------

